# My dog has vomited in the morning for 2 days?



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey everyone
i am a bit worried for my dog, she eats at 5pm and for 2 days now she has vomited in the morning around 10am the first time she did this i couldn't see what she vomited because by the time i got up to check she had already ate it back up i think because there was no trace of vomit but was definitely the sound that she vomited. But this morning she vomited in my bed :s so i was able to see what she vomited unfortunately the light was off so it looked a bit like brown but when i cleaned it up on the tissue it was yellow so it must have been yellow and i couldn't see because it was dark anyway in the vomit there were pieces of vegetables i have a picture of it if needed but maybe some people don't wanna see vomit on a tissue (its just yellow with pieces of carrots on it) anyway is this worrying? it's been almost 3 weeks now that she is on raw and it's the first times she has vomited the only change in the last 2 days i did was add a bit of water to the vegetables to puree it better maybe that's why? but it's strange water would make her vomit
Also i added a lamb meal this week for the first time that was i think 2 days ago days ago since then she has been fed chicken 
I am no longer gonna give vegetables and see if she vomits again.
She is pooping normally every morning and sometimes in the afternoon and peeing normally too.
I am really worried it's a intestinal blockage 
please any advice will be very appreciated


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yellow bile in the morning is pretty common - folks here call it "hunger pukes" because your dog is anticipating food on an empty stomach, produces bile, and pukes. My dog did it every morning for about three weeks.

I give my dogs their last meal at 9-10 pm. If you're feeding a final meal at five, you might try moving it later in the day.

I'm not sure if you are doing a BARF diet to be adding the veggies, but she doesn't need them. not sure if they could cause vomiting.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you xellil
Ok i really hope it is just bile i will try feeding half of her meal at 5 and then the rest at 10 today
Yes i was doing the prey diet but with vegetables but now i am no longer going to do vegetables.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Tux does this too sometimes still, and he has been on raw three months now. In fact he did it just a few days ago. I've found that he does best eating red meat as his evening meal. He eats twice a day, at 5 and 5. Chicken digest faster than red meat, so if I give him red meat in the evening, it will usually hang out in his belly longer so we avoid the morning hunger pukes.

Another thing to try is switching up the time of day that you feed. That way their stomachs aren't on a set schedule where they will get hunger pukes if they are not fed at the exact same time every day.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 24, 2011)

My dogs eat raw at 9 and 5, one of them got the bile pukes a while ago, I started giving him a small dog biscuit (that I bake) before bed so he doesn't wake up hungry and now it's completely stopped.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah hunger pukes are normal. In the beginning Ruby got hunger pukes every morning at 6am. I did have to up her food intake though because she needed more then what the suggested serving was. To stop hunger pukes, I also feed her at random times. She gets breakfast anywhere from 7am-10am, and dinner anywhere between 7pm and 10:30pm. I always tend to forget to defrost meat, so her meals depend on when I wake up and when the meat has thawed lol.


----------

